# Update on Family Situation - Need Advice



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

As some of you know, I have been trying to disengage from my family for awhile now. Last night my mother wrote me a letter saying she misses me greatly and loves me and wants me to come back to the family. I told her that I won't come back if they continue to put obligations on me.

I told her I would sit down and speak to her face to face alone, no other family members present, so I could get my concerns off my chest as to WHY I have left the family. I am not planning on a ***** session nor will be trying to hurt her. She is not a yeller so that won't be a problem.

We are meeting in three weeks. One of the main reasons I am leaving the family is my father is borderline personality and won't let my mother or any of us alone. The reason we can talk in three weeks is because my mom is going to be feeding my sister's cat while she is on vacation so we can be alone. See? Right there. She can't even make a date to see me ALONE with my father around. We have to sneak!

How should I approach this? Any advice on what I should and shouldn't say? How would you handle this? I look forward to seeing what you guys have to say. So far, you have each helped me greatly and I appreciate it more than you will ever know.


----------



## growtogether (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello 
Well, good! you are going to be able to have a conversation with her!
If you have her in front of you right now, just you and her, what would you like to say to her? If you had 5 important think o tell her, what would they be? How would that make you feel to tell her everything you have to say?
I won't tell you what to do or any advices, I know you have the answers in you 
A positive visualization of you and her having a conversation everyday will help you be calm during that discussion.


----------

